# امرأة فاضلة من يجدها  ؟؟؟



## n880 (15 أغسطس 2008)

امرأة فاضلة مَن يجدها؟ لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ... هي كسفن التاجر. تجلب طعامها من بعيد ( أم 31: 10 ، 14)



يا لروعة الصورة! ويا لجمال التشابه بين المرأة الفاضلة وبين سفن التاجر! وأوجه التشابه بينهما كثيرة ومتعددة، وتفسر لنا كيف تستطيع المرأة الفاضلة أن تتمم مسئولياتها المتعددة بيدين ممدوتين بالعطاء وبقلب مملوء بالفرح إذ أنها «تشتغل بيدين راضيتين» (ع13). 

أولاً: يجب أن يكون لسفن التاجر ربان، والرب يسوع هو ربان سفينة حياة المرأة الفاضلة. ويا له من ربان للقلب والبيت والحياة! ويا له من قائد مقتدر! يا له من قبطان عظيم يُبحر معنا في رحلة الحياة إلى الأمام صوب الشاطئ الآخر، حيث وطننا وديارنا. 

والمرأة الفاضلة تدرك جيدًا أن ذاك المجيد الذي خلَّصنا بتضحية حياته، له وحده حق السيادة المطلقة علينا، بحيث لم يَعُد لنا الحق في أن نعمل مشيئتنا الخاصة في هذا العالم، ليس لنا الحق فيما بعد أن نسلك بحسب أفكارنا الخاصة، لكن إرادة «ربي وإلهي» يجب أن تكون على الدوام القانون الوحيد لسلوكنا، والمحرك لدفة الكيان كله. 

ثانيًا: سفن التاجر تهتدي بالبوصلة، والمرأة الفاضلة تهدي حياتها وبيتها بكلمة الله. فالمؤمن الحقيقي هو سائح في هذا العالم المُظلم، في طريقه إلى السماء، والطريق الذي يسير فيه مليء بالمكايد والأخطار، وبدون نور كلمة الله لتضيء له وتُريه هذه العوائق، سوف يسقط عند كل خطوة يخطوها. ولكن الله أودع في كلمته كل الإرشادات اللازمة لتضيء لنا الطريق الذي نتبعه. 

وكلمة الله بالنسبة لنا هي «سراج مُنير في موضع مُظلم» ( 2بط 1: 9 )، «سراج لرجلي كلامك ونورٌ لسبيلي» ( مز 119: 105 ). هي سراج في الليل، ونور في النهار، ولذة في كل الأوقات. فسواء كنا في الليل أو النهار فإننا نحتاج إلى كلمة الله لنعرف ماذا نفعله. والمرأة الفاضلة «سراجها لا ينطفئ في الليل» (ع18). 

و«الليل» يشير إلى الظلمة الأدبية والروحية التي تغطي هذا العالم، كما يشير إلى وقت التجارب والمقاومات والمخاصمات. بينما «النهار» يشير إلى زمن النجاح والازدهار والراحة. ونحن نحتاج إلى كلمة الله في كل الظروف لتُنير لنا الطريق وتقودنا إلى الحياة السعيدة الناجحة. «إن الوصية مصباح، والشريعة نورٌ» ( أم 6: 23 ).


----------



## ميرنا (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: امرأة فاضلة من يجدها  ؟؟؟*

بصراحة لا تعليق ​


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة مش عارفة اقول حاجة لا تعليق


----------



## فادية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> امرأة فاضلة مَن يجدها؟ لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ... هي كسفن التاجر. تجلب طعامها من بعيد ( أم 31: 10 ، 14)



*الاية  دي بحبها  قوي قوي قوي *
*وهي الاية الي  كتبناها   على كارت الفرح  *
*والموضوع رااااااااااااااائع *
*تسلم   ايديك  *
*ربنا يباركك 
*​*
*


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع جدا

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  جميل

شكرا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع جدا 
مرسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (8 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااا
ميرسييييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييييير


----------

